# new BOV.......



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

now i have to figure out what to do with the lil' Ranger.....:scratch



















:sssh:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice ride. Do you have other plans for it? Adding any toys to it?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> Nice ride. Do you have other plans for it? Adding any toys to it?


Are you putting that camper insert in it?

It doesn't look like it has a hitch (yet  ).


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

As I mentioned in the "Motorhome as BOV" thread, I'm a proponent of 2" receivers on both ends, then a winch on a receiver mount. If you run the heavy cable ahead of time, then use those high current quick-connects you can buy from a wrecker supply company like A-W Direct, you just plug the winch onto the end that needs it, when you need it, and the rest of the time it can be out of sight. Hanging extra weight on the ends of a vehicle does not help handling. 

Given many of today's bumper designs, some improvement is in order. I know our Grand Cherokee really needs help. Even my big 1996 Suburban (laid up right now due to transfer case) would fare poorly in a mild game of bumper cars or a necessary PIT maneuver. The factory bumper ends are designed to collapse into the front tires. 

One can always upgrade lighting. I'm a bug about that. Spend some time at Candlepower forums in the Transportation/Automotive section. 

The Bronco II got a bad rep from its on-road handling, and one if its engines wasn't well-liked. But I always noted its compact overall dimensions and a wheelbase a bit longer than a CJ5 but actually a hair shorter than the CJ7. I think it has real offroad potential, given the right components. 

As is, neither your rig nor our Grand Cherokee look all that remarkable amongst daily traffic in these parts. That can be a Good Thing.


----------

